# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  γρ πρωτεινης γ καλαμακι-σουβλακι

## amateur666

αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν ξερετε  ποσο πρωτεινη εχει ενα καλαμακι  χοιρινο ή κοτοπουλο πανω κατω μ.ο. ....γ να υπολογιζω καλυτερα τ γρ πρωτεινης που καταναλωνω καθημερινα...

----------


## exkaliber

ρε αλλο καλαμακι αλλο σουβλακι
καλαμακι ειναι αυτο που πινουμε την φραπεδια
σουβλακι ειναι κοματια κρεας περασμενα σε ξυλακι

απ την αθηνα εισαι???




[YOUTUBE="iFFYd24hdDo"]iFFYd24hdDo[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Kostas95

> ρε αλλο καλαμακι αλλο σουβλακι
> καλαμακι ειναι αυτο που πινουμε την φραπεδια
> σουβλακι ειναι κοματια κρεας περασμενα σε ξυλακι
> 
> απ την αθηνα εισαι???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="iFFYd24hdDo"]iFFYd24hdDo[/YOUTUBE]


σωστος ρε παιδι μου..και εμεις στην πατρα σουβλακι το λεμε..Πολυ βλαχοι οι Αθηναιοι και το παιζετε και πρωτευουσιανοι :01. Razz:

----------


## Saldi

> αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν ξερετε  ποσο πρωτεινη εχει ενα καλαμακι  χοιρινο ή κοτοπουλο πανω κατω μ.ο. ....γ να υπολογιζω καλυτερα τ γρ πρωτεινης που καταναλωνω καθημερινα...


Κάθε μέρα τρώς καλαμάκια δηλαδή?
Δεν ξέρω αν υφίσταται στο περίπου μέτρηση μιας και τα καλαμάκια-σουβλάκια μερικά εχουν 4 αλλα 5 αλλ 6 κομμάτια αλλα χοντρά αλλα λεπτά

----------


## jannous44

καθε σουβλακι ειναι χορισ το ξυλο 60-70γ οποτε υπολογισε γυρος στις 10-20γ πρωτ αναλογος τι κρεας ειναι. :03. Thumb up:  καλη μασα

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Όπως τα λέει ο φίλος από πανω^^

Γύρο στα 60γρ είναι το καθένα. Υπολόγιζε 120cals, 15gr πρωτείνη και 6γρ λίπος.
Όλα αυτά κατά προσέγγιση...

----------


## sadistic

ρε παιδια το καλαμακι σουβλακι εχει περισσοτερο λιπος απο οτι κανονικο κρεας.τα καλαμακια θα υπολογισετε; :02. Shock: παλιοκρεατα βαζουν.εκτος και αν...ειναι σπιτικα.εκει παω πασο. :01. Wink:

----------


## Kostas95

> ρε παιδια το καλαμακι σουβλακι εχει περισσοτερο λιπος απο οτι κανονικο κρεας.τα καλαμακια θα υπολογισετε;παλιοκρεατα βαζουν.εκτος και αν...ειναι σπιτικα.εκει παω πασο.


αμαν ρε μπουρτζοβλαχοι αθηναιοι με το καλαμακι πινουμε καφε και νερο..Μα Αυτα το μονο που μπορεις να σουβλισεις ειναι ο φραπες..Δηλαδη Τα ζαχαροκαλαμα πως τα λετε ζαχαροσουβλες? :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Πόση έχει το χοιρινό
και πόση το κοτόπουλο, πρωτεΐνη?

----------


## amateur666

> καλη μασα


χαχα..ευχαριστω...




> exkaliber 
> ρε αλλο καλαμακι αλλο σουβλακι
> καλαμακι ειναι αυτο που πινουμε την φραπεδια
> σουβλακι ειναι κοματια κρεας περασμενα σε ξυλακι
> 
> απ την αθηνα εισαι??? οχι(τ αποκαλουν κ σε αλλεσ περιοχες καλαμακι οχι μονο αθηνα..


ωραιο τ βιντεακι!!!  :03. Thumb up: .. καλιβατσης - κανακης απαιχτοι οταν ηταν μαζι  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
οπωσ θεσ  :01. Mr. Green: ...δν χαλαω χατιρι..σουβλακι.(αλλωστε γ αυτο τιτλο εβαλα καλαμακι -σουβλακι γτ μερικοι τ λενε ετσι αλλοι αλλιωσ...προσωπικα..τ ζηταω κ σαν καλαμακι κ σαν σουβλακι, αναλογως τ κεφια μ  :01. Razz:   ..)





> sTeLaKoS 
> Όπως τα λέει ο φίλος από πανω^^
> 
> Γύρο στα 60γρ είναι το καθένα. Υπολόγιζε 120cals, 15gr πρωτείνη και 6γρ λίπος.
> Όλα αυτά κατά προσέγγιση...


οκ!..ευχαριστω..μηπως ξερουμε αν εχουν τ ιδια γρ πρωτεινησ τ κοτοπουλο μ τ χοιρινο...




> Saldi
> Κάθε μέρα τρώς καλαμάκια δηλαδή?


τωρα τ καλοκαιρι τρωω μεσα στην εβδομαδα τ βραδακι 1-3 φορεσ (αναλογοσ)..κ το χειμωνα εξαρτατε τ φαγητο εχει η λεσχη τ φαγητο εχω σπιτι..(επειδη ειμαι φοιτητης.. )




> kostas95
> αμαν ρε μπουρτζοβλαχοι αθηναιοι με το καλαμακι πινουμε καφε και νερο


κοστα πεσ το οπως θες εσυ..
αλλα αν ημουν απο αθηνα θ ειχα προσβληθει..θ μπορουσες να εκφρασεις την αντιθεση σ για την ονομασια καλυτερα..φιλικα σ τ λεω αλλωστε δεν ειμαι απο αθηνα  :01. Wink: ...γτ δεν μ χτυπησε καλα στο ματι οπωσ τ διαβασα..

----------


## tasos2

Eξαρταται ποσο ξυγγι εχουν γιατι εχει τυχει να παρω καλαμακια που πιο πολυ ειναι το ξυγγι παρα το κρεας

----------


## amateur666

> Eξαρταται ποσο ξυγγι εχουν γιατι εχει τυχει να παρω καλαμακια που πιο πολυ ειναι το ξυγγι παρα το κρεας


δεν τ τρωω ποτε τ  ξυγγι ..τ βγαζω στην ακρη..ισχυει αυτο που λες..αλλα εχω φαει κ καλαμακια*-*σουβλακια πολυ καλα στεγνο κρεασ.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Kostas95

> κοστα πεσ το οπως θες εσυ..
> αλλα αν ημουν απο αθηνα θ ειχα προσβληθει..θ μπορουσες να εκφρασεις την αντιθεση σ για την ονομασια καλυτερα..φιλικα σ τ λεω αλλωστε δεν ειμαι απο αθηνα ...γτ δεν μ χτυπησε καλα στο ματι οπωσ τ διαβασα..


σος αματεουρ αλλα πλακα κανω δεν το λεω για να προσβαλω ρ..δεν ηθελα να σε προσβαλλω το παρεξηγησες..αν ειδες βαζω και φατσουλα,να καταλαβεις πως δεν το εννοω στα σοβαρα..

----------


## della

αν το πας ετσι κωστα και το καλαμακι ειναι λαθος που λεμε για τον καφε...
ποιο σωστο ειναι το καλαμακι στο γυρο απο οτι στο καφε
το καλαμακι βγαινει απο το καλαμι
και το σουβλακι απο την σουβλα οποτε και τα δυο το ιδιο ειναι  :01. Wink: 
στις ταβερνες νομιζω το φερνουν σε μεταλλικο για αυτο σουβλακι ενω στο γυραδικο στο φερνουν σε ξυλινο καλαμακι  :01. Razz: 
ΥΓ απο ηρακλειο και το λεμε οπως να νε  :01. Razz: 
ΥΓ2 εγω παντως παιρνω με κοτοπουλο ειναι και ποιο μεγαλο και ειναι και ποιο ωραιο

----------


## Kostas95

> αν το πας ετσι κωστα και το καλαμακι ειναι λαθος που λεμε για τον καφε...
> ποιο σωστο ειναι το καλαμακι στο γυρο απο οτι στο καφε
> το καλαμακι βγαινει απο το καλαμι
> και το σουβλακι απο την σουβλα οποτε και τα δυο το ιδιο ειναι 
> στις ταβερνες νομιζω το φερνουν σε μεταλλικο για αυτο σουβλακι ενω στο γυραδικο στο φερνουν σε ξυλινο καλαμακι 
> ΥΓ απο ηρακλειο και το λεμε οπως να νε 
> ΥΓ2 εγω παντως παιρνω με κοτοπουλο ειναι και ποιο μεγαλο και ειναι και ποιο ωραιο


1) σωστη και αυτη η αποψη..
2)σουβλακι τρωω μονο χοιρινο,μισω το κοτοπουλο(και γενικα οτιδηπωτε κοτοπουλο)
με την διατροφη οταν ξεκινησα ββ εφαγα οτιδηπωτε που δεν ετρωγα παλια και ας μην μου αρεσει σε γευση(μπροκολο,σολομο,τονο) αλλα οτι και να γινει κοτοπουλο δεν μπορω να φαω,και ειδικα σουβλακι :08. Turtle:

----------


## amateur666

> σος αματεουρ αλλα πλακα κανω δεν το λεω για να προσβαλω ρ..δεν ηθελα να σε προσβαλλω το παρεξηγησες..αν ειδες βαζω και φατσουλα,να καταλαβεις πως δεν το εννοω στα σοβαρα..


no problem..  :01. Wink:

----------


## sadistic

> αμαν ρε μπουρτζοβλαχοι αθηναιοι με το καλαμακι πινουμε καφε και νερο..Μα Αυτα το μονο που μπορεις να σουβλισεις ειναι ο φραπες..Δηλαδη Τα ζαχαροκαλαμα πως τα λετε ζαχαροσουβλες?


ρε κωστακη για πες μας εσυ οταν πας στο σουβλατζιδικο.πως παραγγελνεις τα καλαμακια....τι του λες.θελω 10 ξυλακια...σουβλακι...χαχαχα :01. Razz: μπουρτζοβλαχος δεν ειμαι παντως,σε διαβεβαιω ειμαι γνησιοςαθηναιος. :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ρε κωστακη για πες μας εσυ οταν πας στο σουβλατζιδικο.πως παραγγελνεις τα καλαμακια....τι του λες.θελω 10 ξυλακια...σουβλακι...χαχαχαμπουρτζοβλαχος δεν ειμαι παντως,σε διαβεβαιω ειμαι γνησιοςαθηναιος.


 :02. Clown2:

----------


## sofos

> ρε κωστακη για πες μας εσυ οταν πας στο σουβλατζιδικο.πως παραγγελνεις τα καλαμακια....τι του λες.θελω 10 ξυλακια...σουβλακι...χαχαχαμπουρτζοβλαχος δεν ειμαι παντως,σε διαβεβαιω ειμαι γνησιοςαθηναιος.




 :01. ROFL:

----------


## sadistic

χαχαχα...καλα κρασα.. :01. Razz:

----------


## Gaspari

Αυτό με το "καλαμάκι" που λένε και στην λευκάδα και στην αθήνα μου σπάει τα νεύρα.. Ρε άλλο το καλαμάκι, άλλο το σουβλάκι. Δηλαδή εσείς πως ξεχορίζετε το καλαμάκι του καφέ με το καλαμάκι (σουβλάκι) σωλήνα το λέτε το καλαμάκι του καφέ; Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.. Και στην αθήνα το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι μόνο αθηναίους δεν έχει εκεί.. Έχω πάει και ξέρω πως είναι.. Καλά και θεσσαλονίκη που είμαι δεν είναι και πολύ καλύτερα βέβαια..
Έχω πάρει για φάρσα σε αθηναικό σουβλατζίδικο και επίτιδες το έκανα θέμα αυτό το πράγμα.. Whatever..

----------


## beefmeup

οπως κ να τα λενε την ιδια γευση εχουν στο στομα μου :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
την ιδια φαρσα εχω κανει κ γω σε σαλονικιοτικο σουβλατζιδικο.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Αυτό με το "καλαμάκι" που λένε και στην λευκάδα και στην αθήνα μου σπάει τα νεύρα.. Ρε άλλο το καλαμάκι, άλλο το σουβλάκι. Δηλαδή εσείς πως ξεχορίζετε το καλαμάκι του καφέ με το καλαμάκι (σουβλάκι) σωλήνα το λέτε το καλαμάκι του καφέ; Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.. Και στην αθήνα το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι μόνο αθηναίους δεν έχει εκεί.. Έχω πάει και ξέρω πως είναι.. Καλά και θεσσαλονίκη που είμαι δεν είναι και πολύ καλύτερα βέβαια..
> Έχω πάρει για φάρσα σε αθηναικό σουβλατζίδικο και επίτιδες το έκανα θέμα αυτό το πράγμα.. Whatever..


εγω ρε φιλε καλαμακι τα λεω :01. Razz:  δηλαδη το σουβλακι με πιτα πως το λετε?πιτοσουβλο? :01. Mr. Green: πολυ τα γουσταρω αυτα με τις περιοχες.η το αλλο νομιζω λευκαδα τα μακαρονια τα λενε μακαρουνια χωρις να εχουν καποιο λογο

----------


## amateur666

> εγω ρε φιλε καλαμακι τα λεω δηλαδη το σουβλακι με πιτα πως το λετε?πιτοσουβλο?*πολυ τα γουσταρω αυτα με τις περιοχες*. η το αλλο νομιζω λευκαδα τα μακαρονια τα λενε μακαρουνια χωρις να εχουν καποιο λογο


αα ναι τ στο π@@@ εγω πωσ δεν τ εχω ακουσει καθε καλοκαιρι παω.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kostas95

> εγω ρε φιλε καλαμακι τα λεω δηλαδη το σουβλακι με πιτα πως το λετε?πιτοσουβλο?πολυ τα γουσταρω αυτα με τις περιοχες.η το αλλο νομιζω λευκαδα τα μακαρονια τα λενε μακαρουνια χωρις να εχουν καποιο λογο


αμα το πας ετσι και εσεις πως το λενε πιτοκαλαμο? :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> αμα το πας ετσι και εσεις πως το λενε πιτοκαλαμο?


σουβλακι σκετο :01. Razz:  με γυρο η με καλαμακι κτλπ κτλπ.η πιτα γυρο.το καλυτερο π εχω ακουσει ειναι πιτοκοτογυρο...

----------


## Kostas95

> σουβλακι σκετο με γυρο η με καλαμακι κτλπ κτλπ.η πιτα γυρο.το καλυτερο π εχω ακουσει ειναι πιτοκοτογυρο...


πιτοκοτομπεικον :01. Razz:

----------


## El Topo

> Αυτό με το "καλαμάκι" που λένε και στην λευκάδα και στην αθήνα μου σπάει τα νεύρα.. Ρε άλλο το καλαμάκι, άλλο το σουβλάκι. *Δηλαδή εσείς πως ξεχορίζετε το καλαμάκι του καφέ με το καλαμάκι (σουβλάκι) σωλήνα* το λέτε το καλαμάκι του καφέ; Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.. Και στην αθήνα το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι μόνο αθηναίους δεν έχει εκεί.. Έχω πάει και ξέρω πως είναι.. Καλά και θεσσαλονίκη που είμαι δεν είναι και πολύ καλύτερα βέβαια..
> Έχω πάρει για φάρσα σε αθηναικό σουβλατζίδικο και επίτιδες το έκανα θέμα αυτό το πράγμα.. Whatever..


Ρε σεις τι κόλλημα είναι αυτό που έχετε μερικοί (κυρίως από τα βόρεια) με το καλαμάκι-σουβλάκι κλπ.
Φίλε υπάρχει περίπτωση να πας σε καφετέρια να παραγγείλεις σουβλάκια και να του πεις καλαμάκι και να σου φέρει του καφέ?
Η μήπως θα πας στο σουβλατζίδικο να πιεις φραπέ και θα του πεις φέρε μου ένα καλαμάκι (για τον καφέ) και θα σου φέρει σουβλάκι?
Σιγά μην εμφανιστεί και κανας ταξιτζής και σε πάει στο Καλαμάκι την περιοχή!

Στην τελική, ας τα λέει ο καθένας όπως θέλει, σιγά μην κάνουμε και υποδείξεις πως είναι η σωστή ονομασία για το σουβλάκι!
Εγώ καλαμάκια τα λέω και όταν θέλω πε πίτα ζητάω πίτα γύρο ή πίτα καλαμάκι.
Πολύ απλά λοιπόν.
Αν τώρα πέσω σε κανα περίεργο σουβλατζή που λέει τα δικά του, απλά θα του πω να μου φέρει αυτό που του λέω και να αφήσει το κήρυγμα για πιο σοβαρά θέματα. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jGod

φάτε τα σουβλάκια καλαμάκια...και αφήστε τον πρόλογο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

χθες εφαγα αρκετα και με τον τεφφατζη παρεα...για καλοκαιρι ειναι ενα καλο γρηγορο γευμα..σκετα τα τρωω ..η 'κετο' φταιει και ο πεπεισμενος  :01. Smile:

----------


## deluxe

> καθε σουβλακι ειναι χορισ το ξυλο 60-70γ οποτε υπολογισε γυρος στις 10-20γ πρωτ αναλογος τι κρεας ειναι. καλη μασα


Πολυ μου φαινεται ρε παιδια.. Αποκλειεται να εχει τοση πρωτεϊνη. Συνηθως τρωμε πανω απο 3 σουβλακια ολοι μας!

----------


## tolis93

> Πολυ μου φαινεται ρε παιδια.. Αποκλειεται να εχει τοση πρωτεϊνη. Συνηθως τρωμε πανω απο 3 σουβλακια ολοι μας!


ε συνηθως κιολας δε τρως μονο 100 γρ κοτοπουλο αλλα τα 100 γραμμαρια τα χουν τα 24 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.τι παει να πει οτι εχουν πολυ?κ τα αυγα εχουν.τα παμε με το τσουβαλι ομως

----------


## Kostas95

ενα σουβλακι παιδια ειναι 70-75 γραμμαρια δεν ειναι 100..αρα μην σας φαινεται τοσο πολυ τα 24γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ειναι στα 100γραμμαρια αρα υπολογιστε..

----------


## amateur666

> φάτε τα σουβλάκια καλαμάκια...και αφήστε τον πρόλογο 
> 
> χθες εφαγα αρκετα και με τον τεφφατζη παρεα...για καλοκαιρι ειναι ενα καλο γρηγορο γευμα..σκετα τα τρωω ..η 'κετο' φταιει και ο πεπεισμενος


+1000000
 :03. Thumbs Up: 

*edit:*Kαλα θεσσαλονικη.. νομιζω το τυρι τ λενε κασερι κ πιτα γυρο-->σαντουιτσ...κ κατι τετοια...i think!  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Kostas95

> +1000000
> 
> 
> *edit:*Kαλα θεσσαλονικη.. νομιζω το τυρι τ λενε κασερι κ πιτα γυρο-->σαντουιτσ...κ κατι τετοια...i think!


το τυρι,κασερι ναι..το πιτογυρο σαντουιτσ οχι..

----------


## amateur666

> το τυρι,κασερι ναι..το πιτογυρο σαντουιτσ οχι..


τ λεω γτ ειχα παει μ εναν φιλο μ απο θεσ να παρει πιτογυρο..κ το ζητησε σαντουιτσ   :01. Razz:

----------


## Kostas95

> τ λεω γτ ειχα παει μ εναν φιλο μ απο θεσ να παρει πιτογυρο..κ το ζητησε σαντουιτσ


χααχαχαχαχαχαχαχ :01. Razz:

----------


## Kostas95

μηπως ηθελε κανονικο σαντουιτσ απλα ηθελε να βαλει μεσα τζατζικια,γυρους και ιστοριες?

----------


## amateur666

> μηπως ηθελε κανονικο σαντουιτσ απλα ηθελε να βαλει μεσα τζατζικια,γυρους και ιστοριες?


μπαααα....

----------


## psilos85

Σαντουιτς το λεμε.. Με οτι και να βαλεις μεσα.

----------

